# Need help...



## ayen (Feb 21, 2009)

We are billing Cryotherapy 17340 code w/ diagnosis of viral warts, but medicare is denying our claims as not medical necessity and cosmetic, are we using the right CPT & ICD codes?


----------



## dcwthomas (Feb 21, 2009)

*Coverage*

 This is not a covered service the following is the link to the coverage you need. You need to hav ethe patient sign an ABN and then they are responsible for payment.http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/viewlcd_pdf.asp?lcd_id=27362&lcd_version=9&contractor_id=178


----------



## lavanyamohan (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi,

Viral warts can be treated with cryosurgery. But which area needs more attention is of consideration for reimbursement -
Medicare can pay for thighs, anal regions; as for other regions may not be so common. 
For other regions, promalignant lesion removal codes can be opted for.
For CPTs, 17110, 17111 - warts and molluscum coded, usually. The code 17340 is used for therapeutic uses of cryogens for acne, where the destruction of the lesion is not necessarily the intent of the physician. Reimbursement using this code can vary significantly.


----------



## saurabh.pratap (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

As per my knowledge, it should be coded 17110 (if lesions are less than 14 in number) with dx code 078.10.  17340 is specifically for cryo treatment of acne (which is obviously cosmetic px)

Thanks


----------

